# doing an install on a 2007 Mustang GT and I've got a few questions



## vince (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking for opinions here...

should I go with components in the doors or coaxials. They will only play from about 300hz and up. I have a choice between the JBL 5 x 7 components or coaxials...

8606c
Power Handling, RMS	70 Watts
Power Handling, Peak	210 Watts
Frequency Response (±3dB)	55Hz - 21kHz
Sensitivity	90dB
Mounting Depth	2-7/16" Mid-Woofer, 1-3/16" Tweeter
Cutout Diameter	7-3/16" x 4-15/16" Mid-Woofer, 1-3/4" Tweeter
Impedance	4 Ohms








http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=GTO8606C&CheckProduct=Y

8626
Power Handling, RMS	60 Watts
Power Handling, Peak	180 Watts
Frequency Response (±3dB)	50Hz - 21kHz
Sensitivity	90dB
Mounting Depth	2-7/16"
Cutout Diameter	7-3/16" x 4-15/16"
Impedance	4 Ohms








http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=GTO8626&CheckProduct=Y[/QUOTE]

I will also have 8" kicker midbass in each door playing from about 70hz to 400hz, they will be powered by a seperate amp.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

i did 6x8 components for a customer once and i was pretty pleased are you planning on putting a mid/sub driver in the 8" spot.


----------



## vince (Apr 5, 2008)

I will be going with 8" kicker midbass in that spot. I plan to apply sound deadner as well.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why would you want to go with the 5x7 comps when you could do 6.5"?


----------



## vince (Apr 5, 2008)

eskateboarding7 said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you want to go with the 5x7 comps when you could do 6.5"?


there are a few reason's i'm going with 5x7/6x8

1. I already have them
2. would not have to fabricate anything for them
3. frequency that they would play at, I don't see the need for the 6 1/2
4. my son will probably end up with the car in less than a year


----------

